# NZXT Phantom & Hale90 650W



## Darksaber (Oct 7, 2010)

The NZXT Phantom is the first truly brand-new case from the company in a very long time. It looks great, comes in multiple colors and packs a long list of useful and well balanced features. We take a look at the white version along with the white Hale90, the first 80Plus Gold certified PSU from NZXT and end up quite impressed by both products.

*Show full review*


----------



## Parad0x (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job on the review but... "The *Lian Li PC-Q11B* costs 139.90 € in the Caseking shop"


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks more spacey than in the commercial pics.. and definitely your cleanest build yet  haha


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 26, 2010)

Parad0x said:


> Great job on the review but... "The *Lian Li PC-Q11B* costs 139.90 € in the Caseking shop"



fixed


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 26, 2010)

Every think about testing thermal performance? I mention for this because there's quite a large contrast between this thing stock and loaded with $40 worth of fans. In stock loadout it's fairly awful for gpu temps.


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks great in White


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 26, 2010)

it's haf-x with modding, same as coolermaster features but with nice look


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Every think about testing thermal performance? I mention for this because there's quite a large contrast between this thing stock and loaded with $40 worth of fans. In stock loadout it's fairly awful for gpu temps.



We do not test thermal performance because we do not have one central spot where we review all our products. No traditional office to speak of, thus we cannot make sure that the testing environment remains the same. Thus suddenly one case reviewed by someone in the US may give different results than reviewing the same case in Europe.

If we ever have offices or manage to get all the cases to the exact same location, we may even test thermals


----------



## CharlO (Oct 26, 2010)

Does it come in red or should I get my dremmel ready?


----------



## TotalChaos (Oct 26, 2010)

Red, White and Black


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 26, 2010)

CharlO said:


> Does it come in red or should I get my dremmel ready?



NZXT is getting ready for the red version. I have seen a few revisions, but the problem is that there is a slight color difference of the red of the plastic parts and that of the metal coating. They are still working on that, so that the case looks as good as possible.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 26, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> Red, White and Black


Reminds me of a flag motif


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, I have been talking about this case and PSU in the TPU TS and I didn't not expect this review.  I am glad to see it lives up to my expectations from Darksaber's perspective.

I guess this combination will be my next case/PSU and number 2 on my upgrade list.

Thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 27, 2010)

I really like this. As bad as I want a Corsair 800D, this may be my next case. Soon Ill retire my HAF (#@


----------



## inferKNOX (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha ha ha, I can't believe this!
This is my EXACT ideal setup! (well excluding the mobo, cpu, gpu, ram & hdd, but those are ever changing)
I'm planning to get the Phantom, hale90-650 & I even have that CPU cooler (Prolimatech Mega Shadow) and GPU (looks like that's a 5850 to me, although I'm buying the 6950 on Monday)!!
I'm really eager to get this case & PSU. Great review Darksaber. ;-)

That's what my setup will look like soon:


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2011)

Built in one of these for a client the other day.

Was a pleasure to work with it, cable managment is easy. ( plenty of space to reverse mount drives) 
Air flow is decent, lots of places for fan mounts etc. Tooless deisgn works but I wouldn't trust it for transport.

It's decently quiet as well, impressively so actually.


----------

